

BrowserRemote, debug your user's browser remotely via Chrome DevTools - auchenberg
https://github.com/auchenberg/browser-remote

======
joshribakoff
I created a similar proof of concept recently. We need to inspect the webpage
displayed on a Chrome based "kiosk" running behind a firewall. We have an
existing socket (or socket IO binary) connection, and my proof of concept
"attaches" the Chrome remote debugging port to listen on the socketIO
connection - See the youtube video in the readme to see it in action.
[https://github.com/joshribakoff/devtools-
proxy](https://github.com/joshribakoff/devtools-proxy)

The tool linked in the OP looks a lot more user friendly, but perhaps my
example code will be of use to someone who wants something [overly] simple.

